# What Do You Gain From Ardaas?



## Dr Karminder Singh (Jan 9, 2020)

*Sikh Ardas*

_Ardas_ is a unique Sikh prayer that was not written by the Gurus and cannot be found in the Guru Granth Sahib Ji (the holy book of the Sikhs). _Ardas_ is known to be a changing and evolving prayer that is recited by an individual in accordance to his/her feelings, accomplishments and state of mind.


*Definition of Ardas*

The word _ardas_ is derived from _ard/arz_ (plea) and _das_ (slave). In Sanskrit _ard_ means ‘request, ask, beg” and the Persian word _arzdasht_ means a ‘a request, a supplication1, a prayer, a petition or an address to a superior authority.’


*Ardas as a Supplication *

What does Gurbani teach us about _ardas_, pleas and asking?

The only pleas or supplications or _ardases_ that are in accordance in gurmat and given such an understanding are 

A plea of *thanks* for giving us all that He has given in His Hukm – (*Shukrana)*
A plea for *enlightenment* for *knowing*, *understanding *and* appreciatinging *His Hukm* – (Soojh and Boojh).*

It is in 1430 pages of SGGS.   


3.   A plea of *forgiveness* for each instant that I mistakenly or egoistically *think* I can override His Hukm – (*Khima).*


4. A plea for *strength* to forbear His Hukum both “good “ and “bad” for me at all times – *(Sabbar).*


5 .A plea that I would always be *content* in His Hukm and *never *ask for His Hukm to *not operate* on me – (*Santokh).*

Now we can make an analysis of *all* the _ardases_ that go on in our congregations and personal pleas. They *all* bottom out to *one* single thing. And that is we *don’t want* His Hukm to *operate on us*.  Our _ardases_ are meant to *defy* His Hukm, to *deny* His Hukm. 

Take away disease and give me health. Take away my poverty and give me wealth. Take away my lesser material and give me the better one my neighbour has, etc.  Take away *all that you give me* and *give me all that I want.*

And we justify this by saying Jo Mangey Thakur Apney Tey and Ghar Taan Terey Sabh Kich Hai. It never matters that the above verses mean something else all together. What matters is that our _ardases_ go on. 

That’s why Guruji says 

Jo Mangey So Mangey Beea. Ja Tey Kuchal Na Kahoon Theea. 

Meaning, all that you have been pleading for/asking is STALE. It is stale because what you are asking today, you have been asking and asking for years. It is stale. (BEEA is stale  – the modern word is BAYHA). It is stale because your father, grand -father and great-grandfather asked for the same things. 

And the truth is Ja Tey Kuchal Na Kahoon Theea. Nothing ever came out of all that pleading and asking. Why? The answer is in the multitude of _shabads_ in the SGGS.

_Shabads_ such as Manganna Mangan Neeka. Come my Sikh, I will teach you what you need to make pleas for.  Shabads such as Vin Tudh Hor Jay Mangana Sir Dukha Kay Dukh.

*Ardas as a Business*

We need to understand that earning a living out of ‘religion’ is *big* business in Sikhi.  From the multi-million-dollar worth_ deras_ to the 150 dollar _Akhand Pathee_ walking the streets of KL to New York, there is an overabundance of all sorts in between.  

This, despite the strong message of Guru Nanak:

Dhrig Tina Da Jeevyeay Jo Likh Likh Vechey Nao.

Cursed are the spiritual lives of those who make a living on account (_likh likh_) of selling (_vechey_) spirituality (_Nao_).

In the world of the sellers of ‘spirituality’ (and buyers too), _ardas_ is *big* *business*.  From the local _granthi_ who charges for an _ardas_ on one’s behalf, to the _deras_ and _babas_ who thrive on collections that are pro-rated according to the request of the individual, and to the ‘special _babey_ at special places’ that do _ardases_ for ‘special purposes’ – the business of _ardas_ is booming as a *big* enterprise. 

The biggest amount (on record that we know) was the sum of US 1 Million Dollars paid to  Nanaksari Baba Amar Singh Burundi by a lady for an‘_ardas’_ to rid her mother of cancer. The lady later sued the Baba when her mother died of the cancer. This case is on record as a USA Court judgement. The judgement is a beautiful read of a white man pouring scorn on that Nanaksari _thug_. She won the case but he ran off to Australia to continue with his Ardas Inc Pte Ltd.


*Third Party Sales *

To keep the business of paid _ardas_ thriving – these Dhrig Tina Da Jeevyeay people have created a whole gamut of sales pitches.

Here is a selection.

My _ardas_ will change your *Karam* _(Fate). _ A miracle, perhaps?
An _ardas_ by a ‘_mahapurash_’ is heard faster by God. Just like a push-button?
An ardas requires *full sharda *in the person doing it on your behalf.  (Read full _sharda_ as meaning *Full Capacity Payment without any question. *You are lacking in _sharda_?
A collective _ardas _by a congregation led by a _‘mahapurash’_ is answered immediately by God. Power in a selected few?
There is *delay* in God’s House but no *denial*. In Punjabi – _Rubb dey ghar daer hai pur andher nahi _– this sales pitch works very well to keep you coming repeatedly to continue the _ardas _while waiting for the *delay* in God’s house to time out. Each repeated _ardas_ costs more than the earlier one as desperation begins to set in. 

*Feasibility Study*


Imagine that A has a paid _ardas _done as a request for item B. The Big Business theory is that the more A gets *denied*, the more money the Ardas Ltd makes. 

To say that there is a *delay *in God’s house is an *insult* to God – because delay means incompetence, laze or ignorance, But this insult works wonders for Ardas Inc Ltd as gullible people keep coming back! 

The principle of Sikhi however is different. If indeed A was meant to receive item B, *God created and sent item B even before person A was created.*

We read the verse everyday.

Kahey Re Mun Chitvey Udham Ja Ahar Har Jio Pareya.

Sael Pathar Mein Junt Upaye Ja Ka Rizuk Agey Kar Dhareya.

The word Agey means *prior, before*. 

The word Kar Dhareya means *created and delivered.*

It means all that we need for *sustaining* our life (Ahar) is put down into our existence *before* we were even *created*. 

The corollary to sales pitch E is that it is actually in the interest of the Ardas Inc Ltd that A does *does not* get item B that the third party_ ardas_ is for because the more the ‘delay’ the more the returns for the person ‘doing’ the _ardas_. 

Now for those of us who still believe that certain ‘babas and mahapurashs’ indeed have the power to get us our desires through their _ardas_, then know that they *also* have the ‘power’ to get us ‘denied’ whatever we are asking for. 

This is what really happens when A gets a third party to do his _ardas_ for item B. The words from the third party’s mouth loud and clear: “God ji, please grant person A item B. He is a great Sikh and he truly deserves it”. 

The words from his heart probably are ” God ji, please *deny* person A item B at least 15 times. I need him to keep coming back 14 more times so I can make enough money from him for my visa and flight to Canada. I am a true Sikh and I deserve that much money.”

Unfortunately, it is *not* in anybody’s interest to change anything although a vast majority of Sikhs are sucked into this system.


*The Status of Ardas done by Proxy *

The status from an institutionalized religion point of view is that of a closure, a ritual, sending someone off, praying on behalf of the deceased so that he or she gets admitted to heaven, doesn’t end up in a bad place, etc. Any or all of the above. 
The status from the GURBANI point of view – we are still looking for that ONE verse that approves of the practice of a proxy! 


In fact, the SGGS says Appan Hathee Aapna Apey Hee Kaaj Swareay


*The Challenge *


The challenge for those wishing to pursue authentic Sikhi is to cross check *all* claims pertaining to_ ardas_ with Gurbani verses and messages. That is our challenge.  Take this challenge if you seek real Sikhi. 

The *first* challenge is to find *one single* verse in the 1429 pages of SGGS that approves of an _ardas_ *done on our behalf by someone else. *With or without payment.  Look for that *ONE* verse.

Strange isn’t it that there are lots of (so called) ‘_uchee avastha valleh’_ existing around the world but not one has ever quoted that that verse? No body, learned or not, can find that verse simply because it doesn’t *exist*.


*Readers’ Views *



Once we focus on the right ‘ask’ then everything else will follow

suit! I never ask. I always just get. And yes I totally owe God everything I have hence I am constantly thanking God for His grace on me. It is OK to not want anything. It is not wrong. I often just ‘be’ without any expectations. I never am disappointed in this state. In fact there is alot of peace in just being. And not wanting anything. Asking alone won’t help. Naam is attained through individual hardwork. Reflection and realization. Never by asking alone.


2. Ardas is  
SELF evaluation,  
SELF realisation 
SELF transformation 


At contentment level there is no Ardas for anything else as whatever is GIVEN is a Gift. Just like the self-assessment we do nowadays in the workforce on a yearly basis, _ardas_ is a daily self-evaluation/assessment.


3. I am born poor (lack of worldly material) yet I can change this state. I can work hard and smart and earn money to gain material wealth OR I can work hard and splurge my earnings on alcohol, gambling, do whatever I wish. This is MY choice. I cannot just do ‘_ardas’_ and wait for the change in my state without working for it. Guruji tells us –we reap what we sow.


4. Everything of everything to the minute micro details and eternal perfect timing (that cannot be altered) takes place or happens as per Hukm of One Universal God, be it good or bad. Nothing can Happen without Hukm and we cannot demand anything to happen that is beyond Hukm. If we agree with this Truth THEN why the need for  Plea /Supplication /Ardas /Bentee ?


5. The ‘Ardass’ in SGGS as well as in the SRM is for ALL of Humanity./ Sarbatt Da Bhalla and HUKM. What we have in “our_ ardases_” are BEGGING for material things such passing in exams, new car, new house, boy child, win court case, get admission to university, get  a job, good health, strike the lottery etc.

6. Can an ardas stop anyone from death? Make a person immortal?


----------



## ravneet_sb (Feb 5, 2020)

Sat Sri Akaal,

After being aware and Content. Ardas is not to ask more but thanks for 
making Aware and 
bringing Content. 
And humble request for 
strength for being obedient  to Hukam.


----------



## FilledToTheBrim (Feb 6, 2020)

went to punjab two years ago and stood in a long line for an ardas for my brother with learning disabilities. Basically the same standardised ardas but with a different person's name and problem to fill in the blank.


----------



## swarn bains (Feb 6, 2020)

ardas makes u feel humble


----------



## Sikhilove1 (Feb 15, 2020)

Dr Karminder Singh said:


> *Sikh Ardas*
> 
> _Ardas_ is a unique Sikh prayer that was not written by the Gurus and cannot be found in the Guru Granth Sahib Ji (the holy book of the Sikhs). _Ardas_ is known to be a changing and evolving prayer that is recited by an individual in accordance to his/her feelings, accomplishments and state of mind.
> 
> ...



You can do whatever Ardas you want. The best one is to have the Naam, and give gratitude for Truth. I ask for help on walking on the straight and narrow path.


----------

